# All set for a DIY CO2 system



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Now, all I need to do is drinking up that two 2L Sprite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Wondering if these cap systems are worth it and where they can be ordered from.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> Wondering if these cap systems are worth it and where they can be ordered from.


I also have those caps that I bought off ebay. They are like $3 each or something but they are freaking fantastic! They are durable and can definitely withstand all the pressure that builds up in the bottle!


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought the kit off eBay, I paid I believe 30 bucks including shipping. They are wonderful, especially when you know it's safe sitting there cause of the regulator it has. The one I bought also comes with a diffuser but I bought another one at the same time. The system is already running now, thanks for my friends who drunk two bottles of Sprite tonight.

Love it so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a link to the original thread on this system http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50154 it works well but I did end up getting a pressurized system and I am keeping this around for temp use when I need to fill my tank


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a single system is good for up to what size tank?


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> a single system is good for up to what size tank?


I worked well on my 55g. I think it can do upwards of a 90 but you would have to refill bottles prob every week. I got approx 3 weeks outta a mixture for the 55g


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I`m sure angenfins carry these kits


----------

